# Форум 1С > Обучение 1с. Курсы. Подготовка к экзаменам, тестам 1с >  v8: курсы по программированию в 1с дистанционные ПОЧЕМУ люди покупают ?

## jasnyjA

Привет, друзья! 

Почему люди покупают дистанционные курсы по программированию в 1с? 

Какие мотивы движут ими? 

Матерыми программистами и начинающими? 

Теми, кто еще не разу этого не делал, и теми, кто уже давно в этой темеИ 

Если Вы уже покупали такие курсы, ПОЧЕМУ Вы это сделали? 
Получили ли ВЫ желаемый результат? 

Помогите, пожалуйста, разобраться в этой теме! 

Большое ВСЕМ спасибо!!!

----------


## gawws

Тот же вопрос, а почему люди обращаются к репетиторам?
Дистанционные курсы это почти то же самое, только репетитор к вам издалека не приезжает, а удаленно преподает.
Плюсов несколько. Во-первых, подробно и доходчиво объясняется, и Вы вправе выбрать квалифицированного тренера.
Во-вторых, также можно задавать вопросы по теме, и получать на них развернутые ответы. Да и удобно это. Вот.

----------


## Zver555

Потому что ехать в Москву и сидеть там неделю не у всех есть возможность. Считать лбом все грабли-желание. Да и подтвержденная эффективность(а это потенциальный сертификат) ряда авторских курсов выше, чем у доступных аналогов.

----------


## kivlar

мотивирование на учебу, если ты не потратил денег, то и стимула почти нет, а так вынужден изучать :))

----------


## Никель

Как пользователь дистанционных курсов могу сказать следующее - преимуществ у них перед очными- множество, но один недостаток- надо заниматься ! (в смысле самодисциплины). Кроме того грамотно выбранный курс намного лучше и объемнее раскрывает тему чем пачка книг и море серфинга по интернету. Главное - выбрать достойный курс - тогда вопрос сам собой отпадет.

----------

ma_pda (29.03.2013)

----------


## Никель

Возможно кому то это будет интересно - прошел курс 1С Управление торговлей - быстрый старт (курсы Е.Гилева- Ф. Насырова) объективные моменты:
Курс недорогой, недлинный, расчитан на новичков а посему доступен. Конечно матерым профи (а такие явно были) он на мой взгляд может только пояснить некоторые тонкости не болеe, ну а новичок после него уже может уверенно ориентироваться в программе и самое важное - в самой отвественной ее части- процессе расчета себестоимости. Согласитесь - экспериментировать на клиенте не всегда удобно. Кроме того когда ты видишь решения других участников курса ты можешь сопоставить их со своим ходом решения (ну это более про курсы программирования) и увидеть что то новое. Задания там не сложные но одно из них что называется "зацепило"- пришлось взятся за карандаш и детально поразмышлять. В завершении- курс породил много вопросов - но вопросов четких и осознанных - поэтому практика позволит их решить. Жаль что курс не по всему функционалу УТ11. Знания полученные в ходе обучения буду применять на практике - тестовое внедрение с заказчиком уже согласовал, да УТ 11 не идеал.. (но гдеж этот идеал... но как только будет выпущена первая идеальная программа - чем же мы будем зарабатывать себе на хлеб насущный?)

----------


## Никель

Прошу прощения - второй автор курсов Фарит Насипов. (писал пост в полночь, ошибся)

----------


## averc

Я также, как и автор выше, прошел данный пробный курс на сайте http://*************.рф.
Ранее я скачивал различные бонусные материалы данных авторов, из которых почерпнул много нового и интересного.

До этого с УТ 10.3 и УТ11 дело не имел, и целью было ознакомиться с новым продуктом, узнать его возможности и подводные камни. Формат проведения вебинаров и выдачи материала не давал «скучать»: просматриваешь материал, пробуешь в тестовой базе проделать тоже самое, выполняешь домашнее задание, на вечернем вебинаре отвечают на вопросы и уже надо приступать к следующему уроку. Т.е. формат курсов данных авторов не для ленивых, надо и самому трудиться.

Курс полностью оправдал мои ожидания, и я получил от него то, что планировал. Было освещено несколько «узких» мест и особенностей программы, про которые бы узнал сам только в процессе долгой работы.
Естественно в рамках недельного курса все возможности программы невозможно охватить и авторы планируют продолжить курс по УТ11, к которому я обязательно постараюсь присоединиться, что и всем советую.
Курс полезен как для новичков, так и для профессионалов, которые могут почерпнуть для себя некоторые особенности.

Это не реклама, а просто собственные впечатления, которые может быть кому нибудь будут полезны.

----------

SeregaRok41 (09.09.2013)

----------


## mr.lefthander

1 Знания нужны, потому люди и обучаются.
2 Очные курсы хорошо, но дорого и быстро. Начинающий может и не осилить. 
3. Дистанционные или видео курсы позволяют планировать время обучения. Вечерами или в выходные. Решать какой объем сегодня, какой завтра.
Прошел Быстрый старт и Базовый от Насипова и Гилева, изучаю сертификацию на специалиста,  и готовлюсь к продвинутому. В оставшееся время изучаю УПП от А до Я. Не пожалел ни одного рубля на покупку, но смог сменить работу на более высокооплачиваемую и вполне уверенно программирую на 8.

----------


## Giotto

> Привет, друзья! 
> 
> Почему люди покупают дистанционные курсы по программированию в 1с? 
> 
> Какие мотивы движут ими? 
> 
> Матерыми программистами и начинающими? 
> 
> Теми, кто еще не разу этого не делал, и теми, кто уже давно в этой темеИ 
> ...


Если это курсы Фарита Насипова, Евгения Гилева или Павла Чистова, бери не раздумывая. Аналогов просто нет, включая всякие очные московские курсы. Сам вот жду, когда курс по Конвертации данных запустят в продажу, уже год купить не могу

----------

